#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  QE2 arrives in Fremantle for the last time.

## terry57

On the 5th  march 2008 at 8.00am the QE2 sailed into Fremantle harbor for the last time before its decommissioning and delivery to Dubai ( Palm Jumeriah ) in November to be turned into a floating hotel and entertainment center.

The QE2 made its maiden voyage in 1969,  completed 25 world cruises,  crossed the Atlantic 800 times , carried 2.5 million passengers and traveled 2 million miles.   

In 1982 it was converted to a troop carrier and was placed in service transporting troops to the Falkland Island's to fight the war against the Argentineans.

Maybe some of you fellas have been on this boat and considering this was the last time it will ever been seen in my home port I thought I'd snap a few photos.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## Norton

Nice pics.  She is one classy lady and still a beauty even at her age.

----------


## terry57

Considering that we have some incredible cruise ships passing through Fremantle the QE2 is showing its age with its classic designed cruising hull and lack of toys hanging of the side of it.
It is still classed as one of the luxurious cruisers on the ocean so the interior must be stunning, unfortunately I will never know as its out of my league.

----------


## Redneck

Its a nice ship, but the interior is kinda tacky.

----------


## terry57

It might of been old but it was always sailing with a full passenger list and when I seen the people disembarking you could see they weren't stuck for a dollar.

----------


## Norton

> the interior must be stunning, unfortunately I will never know as its out of my league.


Maybe they will have a fire in the galley that needs your attention. :Wink:

----------


## terry57

^

Funny you say that mate as I have had the pleasure of being invited onto large passenger liners to do fire inspections, we were well looked after and dined with the captain.   :Smile:

----------


## Redneck

The people on land are waving, but there's noone on deck waving back !

----------


## terry57

They were taking footage for the night news cast and I was taking  photos of them.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

The QE2 was greeted at the port by this band, they were brilliant and the punters on the boat were well impressed, as were us locals.

----------


## bkkmadness

Nice pics Terry, cheers.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Theres a real good chance he had a " deep fried mars bar " in his pocket.  :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

Maybe he was just pleased to see you.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

There were life boats hanging off every section of this boat and I'm sure they were still paranoid after the Titanic popped its clog's.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## Redneck

berthed, not birthed ! Thanks for photos anyway!

----------


## terry57

Yes,  sorry about that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     Damn spell checker.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Thought I'd post these few photos as the QE2 is a piece of history and this boat will never again be seen in Fremantle harbor.    Cheers.

----------


## klongmaster

Cheers Terry: Nice pics and we appreciate you thinking of us while you're out and about in Freeo...

----------


## William

got to admit Terry, when I saw it up against the Queen Vic here in Sydney, QEII looked very old.  Bet they haven't spent a dime on it since they sold it to the Arabs for 100 million.

Thanks for the pics though.

----------


## EmperorTud

Built in Clydebank near Glasgow in Scotland.

One of the last great ocean liners with a soul.

----------

